# Linux und Swapping - System tot

## BlackEye

Moin Leute,

also das Thema regt mich schon eine ganze Weile auf. Es passiert mir hin und wieder mal, dass ich durch irgendwelche Aktionen (z.B. OpenOffice kompilieren) meinen RAM komplett aufbrauche und das System anfängt so zu rödeln, dass wirklich gar nichts mehr geht. Und mir "nichts" meine ich wirklich _nichts_. Ich kann hier nichtmal mehr die Maus bewegen. Eigentlich kann ich jetzt den Reset-Knopf drücken denn das ganze System ist faktisch tot.

Das ist doch wirklich mal schrott.

Ist das Swapping in Linux wirklich so schlecht??

PS: Diese Problematik habe ich an zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen

----------

## franzf

Suchbegriff "swappiness.

Erster Treffer:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000

Ich hoffe das bringt dich weiter...

Ansonsten mal nen zusätzlichen Speicherriegel rein, wenn das möglich ist, damit so große Sachen nicht den kompletten Ram auffressen...

(Ich bin nach 1,5 Jahren OOo kompilieren jetzt auf die -bin gegangen, da die letzten 3 Versuche nach jeweils 6h in die Hose gingen. 2x war es zu wenig Speicher (1. /var/tmp/paludis voll, 2. kein RAM mehr), danach scheiterte es an einem Problem mit boost F****

Grüße

Franz

----------

## BlackEye

*seufz*

Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn das System in solchen Situationen träger als sonst ist. Aber es ist ja de facto tot. Nichtmal eine ssh Verbindung bekomme ich zustande um irgend einen RAM-schluckenden Prozess zu töten. 

IMHO ist das ein BUG im Swapping. Ein System sollte niemals in solch ein Zustand verfallen können indem es nicht mehr ragieren kann.

Ja, mehr RAM müsst ich vielleicht auch in die Kiste stecken. Ist aber nur ein 32Bit Kiste und 2Gig sind schon drin. Echt unglaublich was man heutzutage an RAM braucht. Startet man Eclipse für Java-Entwicklungen ist eigentlich schon die hälfte Weg  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

mal ne andere frage? wieviel swap hast du veranschlagt? früher sagte man immer swap = 2*ram

wenn dir insgesamt 6gb physischer und virtueller arbeitsspeicher durch openoffice verschluckt wurden, frag ich mich was du für ne "MAKEOPTS=-jX" in der make.conf gesetzt hast....

----------

## Necoro

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ja, mehr RAM müsst ich vielleicht auch in die Kiste stecken. Ist aber nur ein 32Bit Kiste und 2Gig sind schon drin. Echt unglaublich was man heutzutage an RAM braucht. Startet man Eclipse für Java-Entwicklungen ist eigentlich schon die hälfte Weg 

 

Also für normales Arbeiten (kein CAD, keine Grafikverarbeitung, kein OO compilieren) reicht mir immer noch unter 1GB RAM  :Wink:  (beim Rumspielen mit VMs natürlich mehr) ... kA was ihr immer macht mit euren Rechner  :Wink: 

Edit sagt zum Topic: /var/tmp/portage inner RAM-Disk vielleicht?

----------

## BlackEye

mein Swap ist vielleicht etwas klein. Das wäre möglich. Habe da nur 2G. Liegt wohl daran, weil ich zwischenzeitlich mal auf 2G RAM aufgerüstet hatte.

Das könnte ich ja auch mal auf 6G oder 8G aufbohren.

Auf dem anderen Rechner habe ich allerdings 4G Swap bei ebenfalls 2G RAM und auch dort ist mir die Kiste schon eingefroren beim Swapping. Aber es passiert schon seltener auf der anderen Kiste - muss ich zugeben.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem 2 GB RAM ohne SWAP und habe jahrelang erfolgreich OpenOffice compiliert.

Zeig doch bitte mal Dein "emerge --info" und "/etc/fstab"

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Vllt. auch ein Problem mit dem Treiber für den Controller? Wird das System träge, wenn viel auf der Festplatte passiert (was nicht swap ist)?

----------

## Terrere

hi

wasen swap? (4 GB Ram, hehe)

Könnte es auch an einer zu kleiner /var Partition liegen?

OO ist da bestimmt so 4 GB gross, um es da zu kompilieren.

bye

----------

## franzf

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> hiKönnte es auch an einer zu kleiner /var Partition liegen?
> 
> OO ist da bestimmt so 4 GB gross, um es da zu kompilieren.

 

Also, wenn /var zu klein wäre würde OOo einfach zu kompilieren aufhören mit irgend nem öden Error-Code.

Aber garantiert nicht swappen anfangen  :Razz: 

Ich find das auch merkwürdig dass du mit 2GB RAM + 2GB SWAP auf nem 32Bit-System dermaßen Probleme bekommst.

Ich hab hier ein 64Bit-System und nur 1GB Ram + 2GB SWAP. Und selbst da wo OOo nimmer bauen wollte ist vorher auch kräftig geswappt worde, das System war aber noch wunderbar ansprechbar.

Was treibst du denn alles, während du OOo baust?

Ich denke auch es ist entweder ne Miskonfiguration, oder tatsächlich ein Bug in nem Treiber. Aber sicher kein generelles Linux-Problem!

----------

## Anarcho

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das das so gewollt ist.

Swappen hin oder her, mindestens SSH sollte immer gehen! Hast du mal in den Logs geguckt? Aber wahrscheinlich ist da nichts drin, weil die Platte wohl nicht mehr ansprechbar ist. Ist denn dann noch Festplattenaktivität zu sehen?

Nachdem ich letztens ausversehen >500 PDF Dateien geöffnet hatte (evince *.pdf im falschen Ordner...   :Rolling Eyes:  ) und mir daraufhin die Kiste auch nur noch schwer bedienbar war (2GB RAM ohne SWAP) und es mir dann Netbeans abgeschossen hatte habe ich hier einfach auf 8GB erweitert (immer noch ohne SWAP). Nu is ruh!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## musv

Ich hab nur noch 500 mb Swap. Wird eh fast nie benutzt. 

Zum Thema OpenOffice compilieren:

Wenn du 1 Gig oder weniger an Ram hast, wird vom Swap durchaus reichlich Gebrauch gemacht. Über 1 Gig eher weniger. 

Swapverhalten:

Die völlige Unbenutzbarkeit kann ich bestätigen. Wenn der Rechner alles in den Swap packt, was geht, dann ist die Kiste bei mir auch unbenutzbar. Mauszeiger bewegen geht zwar, aber die Maus bewegt sich erst ca. 5 min, nachdem ich sie geschuppst hab. Ob das ein Bug ist, weiß ich nicht. Das Verhalten erscheint mir mittlerweile "normal", da ich das schon seit vielen Jahren mit mehreren Rechnern beobachtet hab. Wahrscheinlich ist das Swappen einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt, wenn gleich mal größere Datenmengen auf die Platte geschoben werden sollen. 

Deswegen versuch ich den Rechner zu "säubern", bevor ich OpenOffice compilier. D.h. alle speicherfressenden Programme schließen oder am besten gleich neustarten. 

Wenn du so 'ne Swapattacke hast, lass die Kiste einfach laufen. Irgendwann nach ein paar Stunden ist das Teil wieder benutzbar. Von einem Reset würde ich entschieden abraten.

----------

## schachti

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wenn du so 'ne Swapattacke hast, lass die Kiste einfach laufen. Irgendwann nach ein paar Stunden ist das Teil wieder benutzbar. Von einem Reset würde ich entschieden abraten.

 

Mit Magic SysRq kein Problem.   :Wink: 

----------

